# Looking for a Good used plow for a 84 CJ7



## kirkhbauer (Feb 3, 2008)

I own a very small Business and looking for a Plow for a CJ7 area I'm cleaning is approx 3/4 acre. I will need side power side shift do to lots of angles..any one have one close to the Vernal Utah area..North East of salt lake..willing to travel When Daniels is open 
Thanks in advance


----------

